# Bill Would Grant President Unprecedented Cyber-security Powers



## Blake Bowden (Apr 3, 2009)

This scares me...

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/Bill-Grants-President-Unprecedented-Cyber-Security-Powers-504520/


----------

